# Trivia 7/16



## luckytrim (Jul 16, 2019)

trivia 7/16 
DID YOU KNOW...
More germs are transferred by shaking hands than by  kissing.


1. In 1947, British India was divided into India and  Pakistan. Which region, 
with a Muslim majority but with Hindu rulers, did the  two nations fight 
multiple wars for?
2. Add the number feared by a triskaidekaphobic, the  number of sides of a 
dodecagon and the number of years celebrated at a  sesquicentenary. What is 
the result?
  a. - 100
  b. - 125
  c. - 150
  d. - 175
3. Complete the proverb: "Three may keep a secret if  two of them are _____ 
".
4. Which group embraces "The Great Architect of the  Universe" ?
  a. - Wicca
  b. - Scientologists
  c. - Freemasons
  d. - Unification Church
5. What dance is associated with the Moulin Rouge  ?
6. In which city did the Flames play before moving to  Calgary?
7. How old was Elvis when he died ?
  a. - 42
  b. - 45
  c. - 47
  d. - 49
8. What animal is the mascot of the US Naval  Academy?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Harriet Tubman led raids to free slaves during the  Civil War.
 .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Kashmir
2. - d
3. Dead
4. - c
5. the Can-Can
6. Atlanta
7. - a
8. Goat

TRUTH !!
Harriet Tubman led raids to free slaves during the  Civil War.
In September 1849, fearful that her owner was trying  to sell her, Tubman and 
two of her brothers briefly escaped, though they  didn’t make it far. For 
reasons still unknown, her brothers decided to turn  back, forcing Tubman to 
return with them. A few months later, Tubman set off  again, this time on her 
own, leaving her husband and family behind as she  made her way north through 
Delaware and Pennsylvania, stopping periodically at a  series of hideouts 
along the Underground Railroad, before settling in  Philadelphia. In late 
1850, after hearing of the upcoming sale of one of  her nieces, Tubman headed 
back down south, embarking on the first of nearly two  dozen missions to help 
other slaves escape as she had.
One of the most complicated myths about Tubman is the  claim (first mentioned 
in a 19th century biography) that she escorted more  than 300 slaves to 
freedom over the course of 19 missions. Tubman  herself never used this 
number, instead estimating that she had rescued  around 50 people by 
1860—mostly family members. Historians now believe  that it’s likely that she 
was personally responsible for ushering around 70  people to freedom along 
the Underground Railroad in the decade before the  Civil War.


----------

